# Blue Blotched Blue tongue



## castellano (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi There
I have found a very interesting picture of a Blotched Blue tongue. it is a blue phase blotchie and i was wondering if anyone was familier with this colour phase. it is a really wierd colour. its blue on top with dark brown blotches and yellow underneath.
I don't Know how to attach pics but if someone knows how, pm me there email and i will send the pic for you to post.
Thanks


----------



## foxysnake (Jan 16, 2006)

Castellano's blotched blue tongue pic.


----------



## Davem54 (Jan 16, 2006)

Whats the story with that one? Is it bred? Interesting??? Any more info on it Castellano??


----------



## castellano (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi 

I found the pic on Reptiles of Australia V3. i have no idea where it is found but i guessing its wild. cool colour hey 8)


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 16, 2006)

Looks like a tassie one?


----------



## ollieham (Nov 16, 2006)

it is a southern form bluey, prob from tassie, most likely from the northern regionson tassie. I have actually got a weird clour blotchd bluey in my backyard. It was black with dark purple blotched with a cream belly.
t ran away and moved on about 3yrs ago though.


----------

